# Buying a cello



## dilby

Hi all -

I'm looking to buy a cello and was hoping for some advice. I'm a guitarist and was hoping to learn but my wife was lookinh to learn with me. The trouble is I'm right-handed and she's a leftie. I'm also not looking to spend a lot and have read about 1/2 size & 3/4 size cellos which seem cheaper. So my initial questions are:

- would a leftie be able to play a right handed cello? (I've read conflicting info)
- is it foolish for a fully grown man (6 foot) to play anything other than a 4/4 cello ? (Im
thinking of storage and cost.)

Many thanks!


----------



## mmsbls

I asked my daughter, who is a cello teacher. All cello players are taught the same way (i.e. holding the bow in the right hand) so your wife would play the same way you do. It would be quite foolish to buy anything but a full size cello. My daughter's rule is that people must be at least 5' 1" to use a full size cello so as long as your wife was at least that height sharing a cello should be no problem.

You might look into renting a cello at first if you weren't certain that you would use the instrument for a reasonable time. Some places have options of renting to own. 

Welcome to TC. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## musicchambernet

I completely agree with mmsbls, since, we are also in the same genre of teaching and selling music instruments, I can assure that the suggestions given by his is good.


----------

